# Duke University MFAEDA



## matildabrown (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello all,

Did anyone apply to Duke's program this year? Let me know if so!


----------



## Redmoon34 (Mar 19, 2014)

Did anyone apply to this year's Duke program 2014?


----------



## September (Mar 26, 2014)

Redmoon34 said:


> Did anyone apply to this year's Duke program 2014?


 
Hi, Redmoon 34
yes, I did. Did you hear anything yet? Did you get an interview?


----------



## Redmoon34 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi September,

I have yet to hear anything from Duke.  I know of one acceptance that went out a couple of weeks ago, but that's all the information I'm aware of.  I'm not sure I'm waitlisted or have been rejected...


----------



## September (Mar 26, 2014)

Redmoon34 said:


> Hi September,
> 
> I have yet to hear anything from Duke. I know of one acceptance that went out a couple of weeks ago, but that's all the information I'm aware of. I'm not sure I'm waitlisted or have been rejected...


 
I asked Ted a week ago, he said they will let us know before 31. 
Yeah, it's kind of frustrating now...

Best luck to you.


----------



## Redmoon34 (Apr 2, 2014)

Received my rejection letter today.  It's fine though because I already accepted to my first choice. 

Good Luck!


----------

